

Nadella’s Job One - amaks
http://www.mondaynote.com/2014/02/09/nadellas-job-one/

======
amaks
A sobering analysis:

"“We are the only ones who can harness the power of software and deliver it
through devices and services that truly empower every individual and every
organization. We are the only company with history and continued focus in
building platforms and ecosystems that create broad opportunity.”

One hesitates. Either Nadella knows this is BS but thinks we’re stupid enough
to buy into such pablum. Or he actually believes it and is therefore dangerous
for his shareholders and coworkers."

